# Market for the small AMHA



## pam (Jan 20, 2012)

I am pretty concerned about what is happening with the market for the small AMHA … I love my miniatures, but …. It is so expensive to keep 13 mares/two stallions – taking the best possible care of them, and then having problems selling the babies…. I guess I am just tired…. It is hard working at my full time teaching job and then also taking care of a small herd of horses, and the expense is huge when you do it right… although I have three babies coming this summer, I doubt if I will breed for 2013.

There is NO market for miniatures in our area – they think of them as $50 pocket pets. My main goal is for my babies to go to good homes – however, one can’t even give away colts in our area 

Hoping that the market improves soon…. I do not want to have a herd dispersal, but my husband and I work long hours, and we are NOT getting any younger…. decisions decisions…. What do others think the future of the tiny AMHA horses will be?


----------



## Becky (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally, I think the market for small horses is good. Prices aren't generally as high as in years past, but sales have been good for me. I breed 34" and under horses and plan to continue to do so for many years to come. But, it's just like anything else. To sell, you have to advertise, advertise, advertise!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally, I think there will always be a market for miniature horses but that we as breeders (or the registries) may need to modify our marketing techniques. In this economy, fewer people will have the disposable income for horses of any size, and even fewer will be looking for minis as a tax deduction. But what about the people who can no longer afford to keep their "big" horses but might be able to fit a mini in the budget? What if they were educated about all the things the minis could do such as driving, CDEs, therapy work, in-hand dressage, and showing in classes as diverse as showmanship, trail, costume, jumping, and liberty?

We are just starting a 4-H Club for minis and the response has been incredible! A couple of members already have minis and the rest are very interested. We have had to put half of them on a waiting list. Our group represents a wide range in ages (7-15 years), abilities, and racial/ethnic diversity. I also heard from an 83 year old in my town who is thinking of getting a mini. I think the interest in minis - at least in my area - is alive and well, and the goal now is to do some education.

I would also point out that if you check the purchases made by forum members in the past year, there seems to be a very good market for top quality minis.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 20, 2012)

What sort of advertising do you do on the Internet and/or at the shows in your area?

You keep saying "in our area" but honestly many of the horses I've bought and sold (probably MOST of them) have been out of my area. There is a buyer for every horse, and personally I think the market has been much better recently!

The market is pretty saturated with decent quality minis... I don't know your breeding program but buyers are getting pretty discriminating if you are looking to sell to a show or breeding home (I mean an educated breeder of course).

Professional photography, a horse trained to do something, a show record... these things often mean the difference between a horse that sells and one that doesn't. Of course they are not necessary, but if a buyer has a choice between two similar horses, the buyer often picks the horse that has some sort of edge over another.

Although some bloodlines and such are more popular over others at the moment, there still are buyers of every kind of horse whether it's an under-28" AMHA gelding, or a Roadster type ASPC/AMHR stallion. All minis have merits to someone out there!

Good luck to you,

Andrea


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wondering what area are you located in?


----------



## pam (Jan 20, 2012)

Muncie, IN...


----------



## ohmt (Jan 20, 2012)

Most of my inquiries lately have been for under 30" and show quality. I think the hardest to sell are 34"-35" range. Nobody wants a horse at the top of the height for AMHA in case they go over or produce over, and nobody wants a very small B to show in AMHR against the really tall horses (many local shows just have 34"-38").

I think there will always be a good market or the small minis, just have to keep up with marketing and do some 'out of the box' things to get attention. A good website is also key. All horses I have sold in the past few years have gone to other states. Most to SD, CA, or TX. I have just had to do a little bit of creative financing to help people with shipping costs, etc. Oh yes, and good pictures and videos really, really help. I had to practice a lot to finally be able to get decent pics. I am terrible!


----------



## pam (Jan 20, 2012)

I gave away a beautiful palomino son last year - he was shown in the Indiana Mini Club and got reserve high point horse in their club, along with other awards.... He was double registered. I realize I need to get back into showing, along with getting professional pics - agree with everyone's comments.... I have just been worried that many seem to be jumping on the Shetland/AMHR bandwagon, and wonder if the tiny mini's still have much a market????

Thanks for everyone's input...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 20, 2012)

I dont think the smaller minis will ever go out, we still focus on the AMHA/AMHR horses and have no desire to venture into the ASPC world. While we have nothing against shetlands (there are tons of gorgeous ones, just like with other breeds) we simply dont want to breed for them. The quality smaller minis are much harder to achieve than the taller horses, it has taken a lot of years of selective breeding to get to where they are today! Hope I said this right so as to not offend anyone, I am always nervous posting anything like this on here



.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds good, Maple Hollow Farm!

I myself am very much in love with the ASPC/AMHR horse, but I don't think that everyone will want to go that route and they shouldn't. I do love that in the entire realm of the "Small Equine" there IS a horse for everyone and I think the diversity is the biggest asset (although it's always debated, because people feel there should be "one type" or "breed standard" or they firmly like the "look" of one type of small equine or another.)

Some people don't want to breed/show ASPC/AMHR, they want to breed 28" and under horses and that is just fine!~!! No one program is more or less valuable than another.

Andrea


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 21, 2012)

I do agree with Andrea...their variety is part of the allure - something for everybody!

However (and there's always a however in life



), I do feel that if both registries did certain things that would help to promote the smaller ones, like enforcing the judging standard of all things being equal, smaller horse is placed higher, etc., they would do themselves a favor. What do I mean? Well, think about if at World or Nationals, the 28" and under class and the 28-30 class had as many horses as the 32-34" class? That would be awesome! More entries, more options for people to show, more horses for trainers to take, bigger market for sellers (offer horses of all heights), more money all around! A bigger market always means more money and more money always means more people interested. Just my 2 cents.

Another note, I personally get more interest when I advertise a 28" horse versus a 32" horse.


----------



## MiniGaits Farm (Jan 21, 2012)

Pam,

A few years ago I really considered selling out of the minis, with the exception of a few mares just to justify having our barn and paddocks. I felt as though I was ready to do so. But just as I had made up my mind and actually put my ad up on the saleboard, something happened....and I never would have expected it. My husband, who was strictly a city boy when I met him, told me that he didn't want to get out of the minis...he enjoys them. A large part of the reason I wanted to sell out was I felt as though it was very unfair to him as he has to do so many of the things that I cannot do, plus we both were working full time jobs and the mowing out here...ugghh...I don't even want to think about that....it takes up so much of his time. I help as much as I can on the riding mower, but only my husband knows how to run the tractor...I guess I need to learn...LOL....Anyway, I have ventured a little off the path here, but what I am getting at is I would think really long and hard before I made any decisions such as selling the herd. 2011 was a great year for us. I worked my tail off at it. If we were going to keep the minis, then I needed to change up my program quite a bit. We made more changes last year than we ever have with our herd. Over twenty head of horses were sold. And yes, they went to good homes. We did not take any of them to sales. All sales were private. I have had the most luck with the LilBeginnings Sale Board and have also made some fantastic friends from that board. I love getting the updates from the current owners. Some of them have been shown and won and that sure does make me proud. Selling horses is work. I have spent hours. So much time on the computer that my husband finally bought me a laptop so he can have some access to the main computer...LOL You must have good photos of all angles...and even the bites of the horses and have all of that in order well before you run your ad. Be ready to hit the ground running when you get the inquiries. Oh yes, you will have to sift through as some are serious and some are surfers. One thing I have learned and it seems to prove true over and over again is that the potential buyer that asks for the least is usually the most interested. Doesn't make sense, but it is true....when they ask for seventy five photos and even for you to raise their tail and photograph the rectum and vulva, then most likely they are NOT going to buy....yes, you must have patience for the good and the bad....and for heaven sake get back with ALL of them....I so hate being ignored, so I refuse to ignore people. Again, it is lots of work, but well worth it IMO. My sentiments are that I can sell them for less off of the farm and pass the savings on to the buyers, than I can take them to a sale. That expense can get astronomical and then you sometimes never know where they end up. The numbers are still a little high for here as I have also taken advantage of the times and added some nice mares this past year. So I am gearing up to cut back some again this year and feel most confident that I will get it done. We are not breeding as much. My problem has never really been NOT being able to sell the babies....it has been "wanting" to keep my fillies. I have finally come to the realization that I do not need to be doing too much of that as I have about 12 young mares 2-4 yrs old that have never been bred...these are home grown mares....and they most likely will not be bred in 2012. At any rate, we are restructuring and I have been excited about it. As far as the value of the smaller minis is concerned, I think there will always be a market for them. I would like to very carefully phrase this as well....I think the shetlands are gorgeous...I love them, but I will never own them. I just cannot branch off in that direction and stay focused on my minis as well, so the minis will prevail at our farm. I know that so many have migrated toward the shetland/miniature crosses and sold off several of their smaller minis. I would think, honestly, that in the years to come, that may be to the advantage of the folks that are breeding for the 34 and under minis. Best of luck in whatever you decide Pam. You have a fantastic little herd of minis, that is one thing I know for sure. Just concentrate on your marketing and I am sure you can get some of them sold if you decide to.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 21, 2012)

I too have a hard time selling the small ones as seems like anyone who inquires wants cheap minis or big minis. I know marketing is a huge factor, and I did so 3 yrs ago hard core and still no resaults. *With a fixed income, what are great ways to market them? And what are all the best ways to do so?*

I do with adds on all the sales boards around the internet, but what else?

This too is my last yr of foals as well, will be my best crop, but also my last as I am over my limit and cant aford to keep them all.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2012)

I really don't know... my only purchase the past few years was 6mos ago and he's a well under 30" 3x AMHR National Champion, who *I* think would rake in the wins with AMHA, but that's just speculation on my part. Happy to have added him as a part of my breeding program and my current thought is that the surge in the *BIG* AMHR/ASPC horses may spur on a renewed appreciation for NICE under 34" *miniature* horses.

With the above said, though, I do truly admire what I see in the B size AMHR / ASPC horses. I just do not have the time and space to devote to pursuing that as part of our program at this time. I've chosen to continue our focus on under 34" AMHA/AMHR horses.

My shrimp, *Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You, a/k/a Squirt*, a 28.75" triple Rowdy bred AMHA/AMHR black stallion... AMHR 3x National Champion with supreme champion AMHA Halter wins. AND, I hadn't originally been a fan of "tiny" horses...


----------



## mdegner (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG Jill........that is a GORGEOUS stallion. Good thing you live half the country away from me, so we don't have to show against him on a routine basis. Stunning

Mary (MRZ Farms)


----------



## Reble (Jan 21, 2012)

pam said:


> I am pretty concerned about what is happening with the market for the small AMHA … I love my miniatures, but …. It is so expensive to keep 13 mares/two stallions – taking the best possible care of them, and then having problems selling the babies…. I guess I am just tired…. It is hard working at my full time teaching job and then also taking care of a small herd of horses, and the expense is huge when you do it right… although I have three babies coming this summer, I doubt if I will breed for 2013.
> 
> There is NO market for miniatures in our area – they think of them as $50 pocket pets. My main goal is for my babies to go to good homes – however, one can’t even give away colts in our area 
> 
> Hoping that the market improves soon…. I do not want to have a herd dispersal, but my husband and I work long hours, and we are NOT getting any younger…. decisions decisions…. What do others think the future of the tiny AMHA horses will be?


sorry to hear that but I have found not always close to home but do have to advertise and hit a wider area.

I also do not believe the AMHA horses have any problems but is always best for us anyways to have them double registered, so I like to have my breeding stock to be both AMHA/AMHR this also helps when selling.

I also find to sell horses too Quebec they like them 30" and under and lot of white, but as far as taller not as good for the market, so I must agree the smaller minis will always sell best for us.


----------



## pam (Jan 21, 2012)

As always Sherri, you have given great advice! You have been a great friend, and I always respect your guidance with the horses and also being so supportive with the other "issue" that our family went through for 4.5 years 

And also....Wish that I could master the PiZap program as well as you!!!

I recently totalled up the expenses for the horses this year



Hay is so expensive now; prices on feed just increased $40 a month; mortality insurance, equine dentistry, farrier, horse supplements and tack, and vet bills add up quickly; and now we have to put a new water pump outside for the horses... carrying water buckets in the winter is NO fun. We finally found barn help, which is a good thing, but also a big chunk of money every month. We never go on vacation, as it is too hard to find a reliable caretaker for the horses. The Blind School is changing the school calendar next year to the "balanced school year" - I go back to school August 1st - which will also make it harder to concentrate on the horses.

My husband and I love the horses, but I am feeling really tired, old, and horse poor today...

Hoping 2012 is a great year for all of us!


----------



## shelia (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! Jill!

Ditto on what Mary said!

I can only speculate one which way the market will go. Whaen I got my first mini I wanted the smallest most correct mini I could find. I didn't know much about them or anything about shows. I wanted a pet. Soon after that, I wanted a little friend for her. The next one ended up a little bigger. I still searched for a smaller really nice one. It was hard for me to find. The next one was still a little bigger. I started going to the shows and decided I wanted one to show. I was told that the taller ones do better at the shows. I could find very nice taller ones, but the under 30 always has a special place in my heart. I could never seem to afford the quality in that size range even though the taller ones would do better in show. I love the look of the ones that are winning at the shows, so I have been torn on which direction I need to go.

This year I have decided to go back to the smaller ones. I am tired of worrying that my foals may go oversize. I have finally been able to purchase the quality in the small size. I am probably going to keep some of my tall ones though. I have to think other people will feel the same way as I do.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 21, 2012)

The 34" and under horse will never go away. The Under horses is what I prefer. Now if you are talking about the 28" and under yeah its going to be harder to sell. Performance is increasing and I think its doing better in entries then halter and its just harder for something that small to compete in performance. Plus more are breeding less. Also if you are just selling AMHA horses you aren't reaching the AMHR people.

Perhaps give up breeding a year or 2 and reduce your herd. I understand greatly about wanting to quit. I sold all my broodmares and now just have 3 geldings and I enjoy it so much more. No more foaling out and just go out there and enjoy showing.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, I was going to write a lengthy post here, but after having read everyone's thoughts I don't think *I* need to add very much to what has been said. There are some very well thought out posts here.



> Maple HollowThe quality smaller minis are much harder to achieve than the taller horses, it has taken a lot of years of selective breeding to get to where they are today!


and because the very good ones are harder to achieve they actually have more value in the market due to limited supply.



> Parmelaif both registries did certain things that would help to promote the smaller ones, like enforcing the judging standard of all things being equal, smaller horse is placed higher, etc., they would do themselves a favor


A HUGE favor Parmela, but we need more people who understand this concept to attend the Annual meetings, and to be vocal for the 'Following of the rules'!

MiniGaits Farm

EXCELLENT POST!

You covered the subject quite well

Whinny for me Farm.

Now THAT is a MINIATURE Horse!

Pam, a couple of suggestions.....if you aren't making the sales you want to, perhaps it is time to go look very critically at how you are going about it.

First, do you have a PLAN for your farm?

*a plan for what you want to produce

*a plan for what market you want to sell to

*a plan for attracting the attention of that market

Frank and I have talked many times about doing a seminar on marketing and have just never taken the time to get on with it. We want to help other breeders and try to on a one on one basis but There are so many out there who could use a little bit of 'Miniature Horse Marketing 101'. (Frank's entire professional career was in marketing for the animal health industry so of course, I picked up a lot from him along the way



)

Well! got pretty lenghty didn't I? sorry.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not an expert nor do I have the experience that all of you do. I have purchased mostly tiny (30" and under") minis although I have two size B minis. I was willing to pay top dollar for them to purchase from a knowledgeable breeder who also was active on the show circuit and willing to be there to support me by answering questions after the sale and remaining a part of their foal's life. I also didn't want to end up with dwarfs. I personally prefer the smaller minis. I'm older, have all kinds of joint problems and handling and working with the smaller minis is easier all the way around for me. I can take them out easily and participate in local events with them where they do attract a lot of attention. I also go hiking with my horses and do all kinds of clicker training activities with them and having a small horse by my side is really much easier for me than the larger Bs. I'm going to be starting driving training with my little ones this summer and I'm looking forward to that as well. I know there is a lot of interest in the Shetlands now but I think the small minis are here to stay. I think there are plenty of people willing to pay a fair price for a healthy, quality horse and there's always going to be a market for the tiny ones. Just my newbie opinion.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Woman. Your "If I Didn't Live On A Farm" on your web site is wonderful! I suspect many of us reading here relate to that. Thank you


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words about "Squirt". All credit on him goes to his breeder and my friend, Erica Killion, with whom I proudly co-own him


----------



## Tab (Jan 21, 2012)

The reality is that the market is depressed here too, not just for AMHA minis but for all horses. I always thought that if the economy took a down turn mini ownership would be on the rise, since they cost so much less to feed, but sadly that is not how it is. Horses, large and small are a luxury. They are one I cannot imagine being without but they are a luxury nonetheless.

If you love the under 34" variety, continue to own them. I do not believe I will breed for '13 either. I did not breed for '12. I also do not believe in the "next best thing," In my opinion the grass is never greener. In fact, greener grass is just an optical illusion. Perhaps you need to cut back, perhaps you should take a sabbatical, but stay in it if you love it. I am not going to be an over 34" mini person no matter what fads come along.

Sometimes it isn't worth doing any more. Is it fun any more or do you literally have to drag yourself out to do chores? Spring will eventually be here and with it you may feel differently! If in Spring you still feel done it is up to you to take that next step.

Hang in there! I've been there too!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 21, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Mountain Woman. Your "If I Didn't Live On A Farm" on your web site is wonderful! I suspect many of us reading here relate to that. Thank you


Charlotte, thank you so very much!


----------



## raine (Jan 21, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Mountain Woman. Your "If I Didn't Live On A Farm" on your web site is wonderful! I suspect many of us reading here relate to that. Thank you



Oh I AGREE SO MUCH,( if i dint live on a farm) THAT WAS SUCH A GREAT READ, THANK YOU, IT REALLY MADE ME SMILE,,,, AND AS FOR THE SMALL MINIS..... I LOVE THEM





but yes it is hard at the moment ...


----------



## supaspot (Jan 21, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Mountain Woman. Your "If I Didn't Live On A Farm" on your web site is wonderful! I suspect many of us reading here relate to that. Thank you



love love loved it !!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 21, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Mountain Woman. Your "If I Didn't Live On A Farm" on your web site is wonderful! I suspect many of us reading here relate to that. Thank you


Oh my goodness! It was wonderful!


----------



## Reble (Jan 21, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Mountain Woman. Your "If I Didn't Live On A Farm" on your web site is wonderful! I suspect many of us reading here relate to that. Thank you


yes thanks for setting me straight, was feeling a little over whelmed and depressed today so thanks enjoyed reading this..


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2012)

Mountain Woman, I love your blog! "If I Didn't Live on a Farm" is excellent and I bookmarked your page so I can read other blog entries as you write them! Thank you for sharing that with everyone :


----------



## Genie (Jan 22, 2012)

"The market" is just that....."The Market" It will have ups and downs and what's hot today may not be tomorrow.

I think patience is helpful and not "selling cheap", as some have done for their various reasons.

WHen people start letting good stock go for "peanuts" it gets buyers thinking they don't have to pay much to get in the market.

I prefer to sell from the farm and I know that I don't advertise as much as I should. When I get busy and advertise regularly I certainly have a lot more interest.

I think (and I hope) that the miniature horse market is always going to go back to "the best example of the horse in miniature" "the smaller, the better".......it has been our experience here in Southwestern Ontario to see the smallest horses commanding the highest prices. Sadly the smallest are often not the best examples either.

The last sale we attended saw the highest price paid go to a filly (over 3000.00) and her mouthwas in bad shape. She was teeny, tiny and appie marked.

I too loved the Mountain Woman blog. Very inspiring.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 22, 2012)

I just wanted to thank each and every one of you for your kind words and for making my morning so special. I can't even begin to tell you how much all of your comments meant to me.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 22, 2012)

I know a lot of folks that have not jumped on the R/Shetland bandwagon.... and I think there is still a decent market for the smaller guys. How small though are you talking? Most folks I know have geared their breeding more towards performance and horses that can do something- not just halter. Minis are so versatile, do you breed a variety of types that would attract more people interested in various activities? And I agree- lots of advertising helps.


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 22, 2012)

While I am only a youth, turning 17 in a few months to be exact, I personally love the 30" and under AMHA horses. I have shown AMHA and been to both A and R shows, A Worlds, and am always stunned by the smaller minis and plan to keep showing AMHA with my new addition, a 29.5" gelding. I think it is so awesome how breeders have produced such beautiful and correct 30" and under miniatures.

Jill, when I saw your stallion's photo you posted, I thought "WOW that's a *NICE* A sized mini!" I had NO idea that he was not even 30". I just saw the background and new it was R Nationals. That is, personally, my kind of miniature.



I guess everyone does have their own personal prefrence of their most desired mini height, and that is so neat about showing the minis. Such a variety!

On a side note, I would just like to say that this forum is absolutely great. It is such a wonderful educational tool in gaining as much info as possible about miniatures. I am glad that youth members like me are welcomed to also speak their voice in these discussions aswell. I have learned ample amounts of info from so many of you on here. Just want to say a big thanks!


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2012)

KGminiaturehorses said:


> Jill, when I saw your stallion's photo you posted, I thought "WOW that's a *NICE* A sized mini!" I had NO idea that he was not even 30". I just saw the background and new it was R Nationals. That is, personally, my kind of miniature.


Awwww, thank you





I'd wanted to add his bloodline to our program for 4-5 years and had really admired both Squirt's parents when they were showing... AND his siblings. He was just too right to not snap up





I remember how tied in knots I was waiting to hear back from Erica about if I was going to get to call him mine, too... I was nearly going to die from suspense





I feel proud of Squirt because I do see him as an ideal SMALL miniature horse. To me, just because they are small, doesn't mean they should not look like miniature *horses*. I like that you don't know how little he is in pictures unless it's pointed out -- 3 cheers to Erica Killion's incredible, countless National Champion producing, breeding program





At such a small size, miniatures truly are a horse that nearly anyone -- any family -- can own and enjoy


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> The quality smaller minis are much harder to achieve than the taller horses, it has taken a lot of years of selective breeding to get to where they are today! Hope I said this right so as to not offend anyone, I am always nervous posting anything like this on here
> 
> 
> 
> .




Like you, love them all and prefer them small.....so let me say, I totally agree that they are not as easy to produce with the same consistancy and proportion of the larger ones. But, that's what it is. Downsizing is not perfect. I love my little ones!! After many yrs of breeding and good sales, shows, I breed seldom now. Shame really -- hey, the herd is willing!



Proven blood and all that, just not the same now. I don't show, advertise much, etc. Thus I chose to stop breeding and love on the ones I have. Several are in late 20's now but have been good to me, it's now my turn to continue to be good to them.


----------



## bluebird (Jan 23, 2012)

Pam, I wish you were closer. I am new to LB and trying to learn all I can about the minis (don't have one yet). I am not interested in showing but would love 'any hands on' education about them. I would gladly volunteer my time a few days a week to help out just so I could be around them and 'learn'. 

 

As far as size, I know when I'm ready, I will be looking for a mini in the 32-34" range as I am interested in learning to drive and feel this size would be better suited to me. 

 

Do you guys offer boarding? Maybe you could broaden the pet market by offering to 'board' the minis you sell if buyers live in town or don't have enough property. What about leasing? I found a stable near me that will lease a pony with cart for $150 a month and give me some basic driving lessons for $20 a session.This from their website and a few emails. This place has quarter horses and draft horses so I was surprised they had a pony! They lease a few larger horses as well so people can find out if they really want a horse before they go out and buy one. I thought it was a pretty nifty idea! 

 

Jill, I do love your boy!!! Very handsome dude!!!

 

MountainWoman, had to check it out...cracked me up (love my lattes) and well...I wished I lived on a farm!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 23, 2012)

Wanted to put my 2 cents worth in as a buyer.I live just south of Louisville,Ky..At 57 and having horses most of my life, I started having tremors..I had a 16 hand Quarter horse and my 14.3 App that I raised from a colt..It was getting very hard to saddle the BIG boy, so he went to live with my boyfriends daughter.I board my horses and have had to for the last few years since divorcing..( I had a place with acreage and an indoor arena) Where I board I rent the stall and take care of the horses my self..So being left with my one horse I started looking for a Buddy for him and one I could cart train because I don't know how bad my tremors are going to get in the future..So Craigslist I went..Looked at about a 200 mile radius.I keep calling one man near Indianapolis,In and he never returned my calls..I knew what I wanted, a Mini under 34 in., a gelding or a stallion that I could geld,and one that was close to 2years old so I could start training.I even advertised on craigslist to what I was looking for..I didn't want something for $50. that was bought for someones kids and then thrown out to pasture to founder.I wanted one that was breed with thought and raised with love..I just keep looking..And then, there it was, an ad for Minis for sale on the Indianapolis,In.craigslist..I called got a really sweet lady on the other end..I told her what I was looking for, she said she had one that she had planned on keeping..Well, many phone calls later and emails with pictures.I WAS IN LOVE..I have had him for almost a year..There is a market for the small ones,I was one of them..If I had seen your ad I'm sure I would have given you a call..


----------



## REO (Jan 23, 2012)

My small ones, (which I get quite often!) sell very well for me!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 24, 2012)

I am also a fan of the 34 and under and that is what our program is geared toward

we have only 1 over mare who when bred to our 28.5" stallion has given us some fantastic foals who stay under 34'. all our other horses are under 34.

So we continue to buy the under 34". It is where we choose to be in the miniature world. Love their temperment and being older it suits us just fine. I have great hopes for the small horse market and looking to the future with excitement.

Mountainwoman I also loved your If I didnt live on a farm page


----------



## Suzie (Jan 24, 2012)

While I love the look of the bigger horses, we will stay breeding 30 to 32" horses here. We may go even a bit smaller, but I agree the ability to keep the refined quality is harder to achieve. We bred in 2010 to 26.75" stallion and 28" stallion and had nice refined foals from larger mares, which we decided to keep for ourselves. We chose not to breed at all for 2012 foals. The most recent stallion I purchased is 29" and nothing here is over 31" stallion-wise. I prefer to breed to 32 to 34" mares, just my personal preference. We have not had any problem selling the A sized horses here over the years. However, all of our foals are AMHA/AMHR registered, so that gives some versatility to the buyer.

We are going to expand our advertising this year, I think that is a key point in development of any program, showing or breeding. It is an expensive one no doubt, but you have to be out there to be able to get interest in your horses.

The most important thing to being able to sell in any market is to strive to produce the very best you can for sale, and constantly do research and your own critiques to improve. Quality over quantity is the course we have chosen to take in this very iffy economy.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 24, 2012)

A size minis will always be around.






I only own one A mini (and have only ever owned 3 A size minis of all the minis that I have owned), but oddly enough, I also prefer the A minis. I like _ALL_ minis under 38" but when I am looking for a certain look/colour/style/movement, sometimes the only way I can get it is to buy a bigger version that was more affordable at the time. I do not regret owning any big minis, but I am planning to make my next several purchases much smaller in size all under 35"...



I would also love to one day own a super tiny (under 30") mini... Genie, maybe a visit is in order one day



.

Just because I own big B's and have a few ASPC/AMHR horses, doesn't mean that I am (or anyone for that matter



) out of the A size market.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 24, 2012)

We are actually "downsizing" and going into the under 34" Minis now. Definitely prefer AMHA/AMHR over AMHR/ASPC. Jusy more options of the A/R horse, IMHO.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 21, 2012)

We really do like our smaller minis and had planned at one point to sell out as nothing was selling and I will not give them away. We can afford to keep them. My health is not the best & hubby helps with the heavy stuff for me. We only breed 1-3 minis and enjoy the littles. We have two fillies born so far and both will be tiny girls...one more to go. Pic of one of our little powerhouse-Ms Sassy!


----------



## horsehug (Apr 21, 2012)

minie812, your filly is adorable!

I have never had trouble selling the tiny ones. I recently sold one to a neighboring state and two days later a friend of hers called me wanting to know if I had anymore that small for sale.





And we are not talking dwarfs, just nice but tiny miniature horses





Susan O.


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 21, 2012)

Advertizing to sell minis still dont help. You can spend hundreds if not thousands and still cant sell but for small give away prices.

Again more $$$ in then get out.

Horse are for hobbys now of days, if ya want to get rich from them, breeding is not the answer...


----------



## AshleyNicole (Apr 21, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Advertizing to sell minis still dont help. You can spend hundreds if not thousands and still cant sell but for small give away prices.
> 
> Again more $$$ in then get out.
> 
> Horse are for hobbys now of days, if ya want to get rich from them, breeding is not the answer...


I kinda agree with you.... I think if you aren't a well known farm it's kind of hard to sell at reasonable prices. Almost all of our horses come from well known farms and a lot are champions and champion producing horses for those farms. I advertise and IMHO my horses are just as good as the well known farms. I have several I want to sell because like many on this thread I have decided to focus on my 34" and under herd. I am very hesitant to sell my larger horses because I want to get at least what I paid for them and not sure that will happen right now. I may not show as much (can't this year) and maybe that is my problem who knows? Maybe my prices aren't right? lol I have no idea


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 21, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Advertizing to sell minis still dont help. You can spend hundreds if not thousands and still cant sell but for small give away prices.
> 
> Again more $$$ in then get out.
> 
> Horse are for hobbys now of days, if ya want to get rich from them, breeding is not the answer...


I don't necessarily agree... The QUALITY of the horse, advertisements, and reputation of the seller are VERY important.

Sure, you could spend lots of $$$ making mediocre photos and ads of mediocre horses and hurt your reputation telling buyers they're worth a lot of money... I see it all the time.

But I know that a good horse, in the hands of a reputable seller, with good advertising will still fetch a good price.

Those who can't, might be doing something wrong somewhere.

I've sold horses for thousands and I've also given them away for free. Depends on the situation of both the horse and myself.

But even with the economy I don't feel it's necessarily a hobby market only.

Andrea


----------



## minie812 (Apr 21, 2012)

AshleyNicole said:


> I kinda agree with you.... I think if you aren't a well known farm it's kind of hard to sell at reasonable prices. Almost all of our horses come from well known farms and a lot are champions and champion producing horses for those farms. I advertise and IMHO my horses are just as good as the well known farms. I have several I want to sell because like many on this thread I have decided to focus on my 34" and under herd. I am very hesitant to sell my larger horses because I want to get at least what I paid for them and not sure that will happen right now. I may not show as much (can't this year) and maybe that is my problem who knows? Maybe my prices aren't right? lol I have no idea


Ashley-The little filly I pictured is a grandaughter to your stallion SKY


----------



## AshleyNicole (Apr 21, 2012)

minie812 said:


> Ashley-The little filly I pictured is a grandaughter to your stallion SKY






Congrats...very cute little girl. Love Sky and what he produces for me so far. Everyone who has a Sky foal has contacted me and I think thats neat...shows how much they love his foals I guess





Hi Andrea....



we may be doing something wrong somewhere. For me it might be the pictures...it's usually me by myself taking pictures (something I have never been great at) so that might be the case with me. Like I said most of mine are champions and/or have produced champions so I am thinking the quality of the horse isn't the problem. I really am at a loss I guess lol.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 21, 2012)

Its not just the minis it all horses that arent selling and the ones that are selling are going dirt cheap here. Take a horse I have the stud fee was 500 dollars and he is now 4 and people come to look and offer me an unreal and honestly insulting prices. I send them right to the road. So its not just minis.Horse prices here are super low. You can go to sale barn and buy one for less then 100 dollars . They look thin very thin also. Its all sad. I didnt breed my mares last year and wont this year either its just not worth it.


----------



## Jean A (Apr 21, 2012)

It's the same all over, except for the highest priced polos, jumpers, and other special interests. Many here have reduced to nothing over feed/hay prices..lovely dairy herds were auctioned off and trucked to who-knows-where..hay was harvested and instead of selling locally, was taken out of state to sell at high prices to those suffering drought or floods. At $15 for a bale of average hay, no one could last till spring. It's just the way commerce works, but it is painful. We are all trying to build back up..so you can't buy a heifer or calf at any price. Sad to see mini horses here treated like stray dogs..and sold at auction. My fear is they will be back yard slaughtered as are goats and dogs..just not always done humanely like most would hope for.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you both are right...I have TBs and although I am not selling any at this point I have bought some. Although my stallion wasn't cheap for a stud who has won the type of races he did, we got him for a great price. I figured that it was because it was out of TX and the owner couldn't afford hay.


----------



## Norah (Apr 22, 2012)

I still see a lot of people breeding and buying AMHA horses .....however ,once shipped here they sometimes outgrow their papers

: ( ASPC horses are making their way here , and are winning in the show ring ... people are now interested in driving the taller horses (ASPC) they look elegant , and people seem to be very interested in the breed. The ASPC registry is friendly ,helpful , and not as expensive as AMHA . This is why I dropped out of AMHA,I also imported horses from a quarentine that AMHA supports and the horses arrives sick , thin , and dehydrated....this does not make the association look good : (


----------



## Jean A (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a feeling there will be, for some time into the future, a fairly large group of folks who own nice, but unregistered minis. Because of the nature of the sales, and the prices being so low...making registration an 'extra'..we are seeing lots of horses and other animals without their papers. Unless I plan to breed or show a dog, why register it? Then the papers are lost..and there you go..

Our stud Oliver is a lovely fellow, silver dapple and around 30" (a tiny spitfire that makes me laugh). No papers though. No way to trace anything on anyone. They are part of our family, for us and our granddaughters (soon to be six of them, lol!!) to enjoy. Not income, not show stock other than 4-H..so no worries.

I really do feel the frustrations of those who are well invested, and see this happening. It happens in nearly everything, eventually. This is the result of the economy and weather conditions..not people responding to the popularity of a movie, as happened to Dalmations and Jack Russels. I am glad horses are one at a time..or there would be backyard breeders looking to make quick cash on litters of foals. With or without papers.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 22, 2012)

We get calls all the time for "cheap" Minis. They don't care about papers, most don't show. Once you add up registration fees, stallion report fees, all of our foals are AMHR Futurity nominated, all the little costs associated with raising a foal, time spent doing foal watch, all of a sudden it adds up. I'd at least like to break even rasing a foal! And $100-200 doesn't cover it. But you also have to look at the fact, you aren't feeding him/her anymore. But I still cringe at the thought of selling "cheap".


----------



## Jean A (Apr 22, 2012)

Going prices locally, not at auction, for unregistered minis with some basic care, though usually little to no farrier, and very little vet (without paper proof, I'd start shots and worm right away). Most have been fed ok, nothing fancy. Iyr/2yr fillies and whole colts (gelding here can run upwards of $300) $150-$250, less if bought in groups. Saw several nice ones for $100 ea in group of 3. Mares 4yr to 12 yr $200-250, in foal. A bit less if not, but is hard to tell sometimes, and they are all pasture bred, so no dates.

I know the fact that this is how we entered the mini world makes us different from many here..but there are also many who are much like us. We have owned stock and horses in the past..and missed them greatly. We have the land and resources..and along came some little hoofed folks needing caring families. They found a home with us. They are not show ponies, but they are loved and cared for as if they are.

Honestly, other than 'pet people' where else would they go? Few people who really think things through would breed truly undesirable animals unless there was a lot of money involved, and we all know the costs of keeping horses. We do plan to breed our stud a couple of times..so the next set of granddaughters can have the experience and education. If we come up with glaring issues, we will not. Our mares are under 34", our stud under 30"..and we look forward to training to drive when the time is right.

I am thankful that we are welcomed here..I had some fears in the beginning. After all, I love a beautiful horse, they all look great to me, lol..some are just more great than others. Y'all have been helpful and welcoming whether we spent a small fortune, or had bought them at auction. In the end it will be most beneficial to the horses..that's what matters.


----------

